# Heat Mats for Bearded Dragons?



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

If i were to but a heat mat for a bearded dragon in case it gets cold at night, how many watts should it be and what thermostat should i get? Thanks!:notworthy:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

heya if your room doesnt drop less than 10c (or f) i cant remember then it should be fine for him


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Beardies can and should be allowed to cool down to 70-75F at night so no need for a heat mat, especially this time of the year.

I have a heat plate screwed to the roof of my viv attached to a mat stat and on a timer for the winter .... but then chances are she will be brumating anyway when i turn it all off and put her in a dark cupboard for a few months anyway, lol :2thumb:


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

:?Hmmm... but sometimes my room does go below 70 f. I was wondering, if i was to keep one just in case, how many watts and should it cover the length of the viv? :hmm:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I guess it doesnt really matter because it will be attached to a thermostat like ALL heating sources should be.

I would get a mat 11x11 perhaps and put it on a timer (via the stat) so it comes on about 1200 midnight and off about 0500! To be honest i would invest in a temp gauge that reads temps at certain times and check just how cold your room gets. Chances are you wont need it. Good luck :2thumb:


----------

